# canapy



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

did I spell that right ???? Well I got a few egg planes Im going to try my hand at, the only real thing that got me bothered is painting the frame work around the plastic canapy, suggestions on anchoring it so it doesn't get blown away when it get painted and masking ?


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Close enough for rock'n'roll. The dictionary spelling is canopy, not to be confused with canape, a small snack served at cocktail parties. But we knew what you meant. an easy way to do the frames on canopies is to airbrush the clear part with Future (or Kleer, or whatever name Johnson's is calling it this week), airbrush an opaque coating of your camoflage colours onto blank decal film, cut into strips with a steel ruler and an x-Acto knife, then use the same as regular decals. If you want to get really fancy (hey, it's an Egg-Plane, so do it your way), you can do the camo colour over an undercoat of cockpit green, which will give the illusion of interior and exterior paint jobs.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

woof359 said:


> did I spell that right ???? Well I got a few egg planes Im going to try my hand at, the only real thing that got me bothered is painting the frame work around the plastic canapy, suggestions on anchoring it so it doesn't get blown away when it get painted and masking ?


Well, a lot of folks use tape doubled over as to be sticky on both sides and press it down real good should do the trick. Just use judgment when blowing the paint and try not to let it get under the c-a-n-o-p-y  and make it go flying without the rest of the aircraft.:lol:

Or some folks use Silly Putty. This method works real well but you will need some denatured alcohol to clean residue left by the putty (unless you've got the entire canopy masked inside and out. Isopropyl alcohol would probably work just as well if you don't have any denatured.

Carl-


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Just glue the canopy in place and paint it on the model. Mask it with Tamiya Tape or Bare Metal Foil (great for masking), and paint along with the model. When you are all finished, just remove the tape and that's it.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Just don't put the model to the side for too long after painting it. The longer the tape stays on the clear part the harder it gets to remove completely. Now, ask me how I know this.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah. I've got a couple of kits that I either Scotch taped together while dry-fitting, or used Scotch tape to mask canopies, and put away again. Ya know, after a decade or so, Scotch tape sort of becomes part of the molecular structure of the model. :freak:


----------

